# training adaption time



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

How long it take for the body to adapt?
Today i did a 4 hr endurance ride, when will i get stronger?


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

Depends on the person. But if you are consistent with training, you should see improvements month to month.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

You should be stronger by Friday at 5 oclock. Just in time for the weekend.
And you'll turn Pro by mid day on Saturday.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

serious answer plz


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

The 'peak' in performance after a training session happens at different times for different athletes. You could use one week as a very rough rule of thumb. If you want to dig into it, look at RaceDay In-Depth . That page shows examples of graphs of the stress and adaptation over time for a sequence of workouts, and the net performance that results. I use that software, and if you have a good data set of tests over time, it can provide surprisingly (or, in my case, depressingly) accurate predictions of performance.


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

You probably will gather bits and pieces of information here but you won't see the whole picture. Go buy a training book. The information are too much to put into a post.


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, I am new to cycling and I realize that proper training is required for this game. Now I am looking for good trainer but my grand pa also coach me to some extend. He was a cyclist in his young age.


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

I good general rule is that aerobic adaptations start to kick in after a consistent 6 weeks of training. 

Anaerobic adaptations (short intervals) tend to improve a bit quicker but it can also be easy to overdo those.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

the mayor said:


> You should be stronger by Friday at 5 oclock. Just in time for the weekend.
> And you'll turn Pro by mid day on Saturday.



Haha, I coughed on my beer.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Trainingpeaks.com has a good bit of free information to get your feet wet on the topic of training, recovery, adaptation. They use much of that information in their model for the performance manager software. Much of the information seems to come from Joe Friel's book (Cyclist Bible)and Dr. Coggan's book (training and racing w/ a power meter), I believe they were part of the founding group to start trainingpeaks.com. The book titles aren't 100% accurate but give you an idea of what to throw into google if you want to further your research.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*I went to an accounting class, when can I expect to get paid?*

1 session does not a stronger cyclist (or any athlete) make. And, your 4 hr ride likely had diminishing returns after 2 hrs. or so.

The Mayor gave a very funny answer because of the strange question. We ride and train for years to develop strength and endurance. It’s funny that you expect to see much because you went on a long bicycle ride, it’s just not that easy.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

the mayor said:


> You should be stronger by Friday at 5 oclock. Just in time for the weekend.
> And you'll turn Pro by mid day on Saturday.


This guy clearly has no idea what he's talking about. The OP needs to get at least one more 4 hr ride under his belt before any pro team will consider him.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

BostonG said:


> This guy clearly has no idea what he's talking about. The OP needs to get at least one more 4 hr ride under his belt before any pro team will consider him.


Either that or a week of 10 mile commutes to and from work should to the trick


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

plx said:


> How long it take for the body to adapt?


From minutes to many years. Seriously. Depends on the adaptation you're talking about.


----------



## stom (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been riding for 10 months. Each month feels better and better.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

you're all retards


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

There are a myriad of factors that affect training adaptation, but there are some ways of estimating this, and other physiological indicators which may be useful.

Dr. Eric Banister first proposed the use of TRIMPS, a heart rate based metric to evaluate training load, and also devised his impulse-response model to predict adaptation to training load. Dr. Andrew Coggan then devised a power based metric and applied it to Banister's model. This was the foundation of the performance manager chart in the Training Peaks software which has been used with a good degree of reliability to determine overall fitness level, and the balance between training load and recovery.

An outline:
TrainingPeaks | The scientific inspiration for the Performance Manager


It does have some limitations, however, as it does not take into effect lifestyle factors such as diet, sleep, or ilness. In that regard several studies have shown that there exists a correlation between HRV interval and physical state, and simple systems basically work like a more detailed and reliable test than the old morning pulse check:
ithlete Heart Rate Variability Monitor (HRV) - Training & Recovery App

Having used both systems together I can say that there is a high degree of correlation between the 2 in as much as a negative training stress balance in the performance manager chart is often accompanied by lower HRV readings and vice versa....... Both can be used as indicators of when to rest and when your body has recovered from a given workout or series of training days.

Another good thing to do is a monthly test... For example a TT up a 20min. climb that you run once a month. Your times will be indicative of changes in fitness and can also be an indication of whether you have the training/rest balance correct and/or you current training regimen is working....


----------

